# Wer ist die schönste unter den 29 Stars?



## alexhoerath (4 Juni 2012)

Wer ist die Favoritin unter den 29 Stars, habe eine gemische Umfrage mit US Stars, Serien Stars, Deutsche Moderatorinnen, Deutsche Missen. Man kann mehere auswählen.

Angela Finger-Erben



 

Angie Harmon



 

Anne Harthaway





Annica Hansen



 

Beth Ditto



 

Claire Danes





Emily Blunt



 

Emily Deschanel



 

Fiona Erdmann





Gwyneth Paltrow



 

Helen Hunt



 

Hendrike Brenninkmeyer





Janina Uhse



 

January Jones



 

Judith Rakers





Maite Kelly



 

Mayte Fritz - Miss Niedersachsen 2012



 

Melissa McCarthy





Minka Kelly



 

Miriam Lange



 

Monica Ivancan





Naomi Watts



 

Olivia Wilde



 

Sarah Stroh - Miss Mitteldeutschland 2011/2012





Sasha Alexander



 

Saskia Höfler - Miss Niedersachsen 2011



 

Stana Katic





Verena Wriedt



 

Yvonne de Bark


----------



## begoodtonite (4 Juni 2012)

komische mischung....aber immerhin mal nicht immer wie sonst die üblichen frauen


----------



## hertanuklear (4 Juni 2012)

1. Angie Harmon (Rizzoli)
2. Sasha Alexander (Isles/Kate)
3. Annica Hansen


----------



## DER SCHWERE (4 Juni 2012)

Weil ja nun Inge Meysel nicht Dabei ist, nehme ich Beth Dito

Nein Quatsch das kann ich nicht so einfach beantworten .Wenn man eine Puzzlen könnte dann wären die 29 eine gute Mischung:thumbup:​


----------



## alexhoerath (4 Juni 2012)

@Tittelelli: Danke das ich jetzt wegen dir bei jeder wieder -1 rechnen muß, weil deine 29 Stimmen (hat alle 29 gewählt) natürlich nicht zählen.

Kann man eigentlich nicht Leute wie Tittelelli blockieren/sperren.


----------



## Spezi30 (4 Juni 2012)

habe mal für A. Finger-Erben gestimmt, das Bild ist echt charmant. Außerdem kann man ja auch mal gegen den Strom schwimmen


----------



## congo64 (4 Juni 2012)

Minka Kelly
Olivia Wilde
Judith Rakers

um mich mal für drei zu entscheiden


----------



## alexhoerath (4 Juni 2012)

hab mich für Angie Harmon, Annica Hansen, Emily Blunt, Minka Kelly und Monica Ivancan entschieden.


----------



## Sachse (4 Juni 2012)

Stana :drip: :drip: :drip:

Minka :drip: :drip:

Sasha :drip:

in der Reihenfolge


----------



## alexhoerath (12 Juni 2012)

wies aussieht ist Angela Finger-Erben die erste die bald zweistellige Stimmen hat, jetzt sind es 9 Stimmen (Tittelellis Stimme zählt nicht)


----------



## Claudia (13 Juni 2012)

alexhoerath schrieb:


> @Tittelelli: Danke das ich jetzt wegen dir bei jeder wieder -1 rechnen muß, weil deine 29 Stimmen (hat alle 29 gewählt) natürlich nicht zählen.
> 
> Kann man eigentlich nicht Leute wie Tittelelli blockieren/sperren.



*Ich habe die Umfrage geändert und die Stimmen von Titelelli entfernt 

nur den Namen konnte ich als Abstimmer/in nicht entfernen
*


----------



## alexhoerath (14 Juni 2012)

Claudia schrieb:


> *Ich habe die Umfrage geändert und die Stimmen von Titelelli entfernt
> 
> nur den Namen konnte ich als Abstimmer/in nicht entfernen
> *



Danke :thx:


----------



## alexhoerath (6 Juli 2012)

wird wohl ein Kopf an Kopf rennen zwischen Angela Finger-Erben und Judith Rakers. Man kann übrigens mehrere auswählen, nur so.


----------



## soapstar3108 (8 Juli 2012)

Janina Ushe <3
Fiona Erdmann <3
& Monica Ivancan


----------



## poll_fan (9 Juli 2012)

Welche Stars ?


----------



## Punisher (27 Aug. 2012)

Yvonne de Bark


----------



## eis (8 Sep. 2012)

Da ist leider Keine dabei für die ich voten möchte, sorry.


----------



## Gnurf (8 Okt. 2012)

Hab mich für Anne Hathaway entschieden.


----------



## schaefer1 (11 Okt. 2012)

1. Stana Katic :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
2. Angie Harmon :thumbup::thumbup:
3. Sasha Alexander :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## rovogoth (11 Okt. 2012)

von den genannten hab ich mal für Olivia Wilde gestimmt.


----------



## neman64 (11 Okt. 2012)

Miriam Lange


----------



## Erhard M. (12 Okt. 2012)

Minka Kelly:thumbup:


----------



## tamoo24 (15 Okt. 2012)

1. Stana Katic
2. Sasha Alexander
3. Emily Deschanel


----------



## Skyfly100 (19 Okt. 2012)

Minka Kelly und Olivia Wilde


----------



## PromiFan (19 Okt. 2012)

Ich bin für Judith Rakers, wie immer


----------



## Cathy (23 Okt. 2012)

1. Anne Hathaway
2. Stana Katic
3. Minka Kelly
4. Emily Blunt


----------



## chasteboy (23 Okt. 2012)

Bei der Auswahl ist es schwer sich zwischen Olivia Wilde, Emily Deschanel und Judith Rakers zu entscheiden. Hab' aber mal für Erstere gestimmt.


----------



## Toni_xx (25 Okt. 2012)

Minka Kelly


----------



## Don76 (28 Okt. 2012)

Ich wäre für Judith Rakers.


----------



## Weltenbummler (28 Okt. 2012)

Verena Wriedt.


----------



## shozazam (29 Okt. 2012)

Fiona Erdmann


----------



## Mitch01 (30 Okt. 2012)

bei der auswahl ist wohl janina uhse auf platz 1


----------



## alexhoerath (20 Nov. 2012)

Melissa McCarthy und Saskia Höfler scheinen mit 0 Punkten nicht grad die Traumfrauen zu sein.

Janina Uhse, Judith Rakers, Angela Finger-Erben, Fiona Erdmann, Monica Ivancan und Annica Hansen sind dagegen wohl klar die Favoritinnen.


----------



## noPity (22 Nov. 2012)

Fiona Erdmann und Olivia Wilde
ganz klar


----------



## f1worldchampion (22 Dez. 2012)

Anica Hansen und Fiona Erdmann


----------



## gecko (25 Dez. 2012)

Für mich die interessanteste und schönste ist und bleibt EUGENIA SILVA !
Ein Traum....


----------



## Walt (25 Dez. 2012)

Danke tolle Umfrage! Nach welchen Kriterien hat Du die Auswahl getroffen?

Gruß
Walt


----------



## alexhoerath (27 Dez. 2012)

Walt schrieb:


> Danke tolle Umfrage! Nach welchen Kriterien hat Du die Auswahl getroffen?
> 
> Gruß
> Walt



Danke, es war nicht nach Kriterien. 20 dieser Stars sind halt meine Lieblingsstars und die anderen hab ich einfach dazugetan.


----------

